# Loken Separately?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Does anyone know of any where I could get hold of just the Forgeworld Loken? I don't particularly want the rest, only Loken as I want to use the model as the HQ for my Sons of Horus army I'm doing for an Escalation campaign.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Go to eBay. There is a seller there who is currently selling some that are all good condition. Having ordered from them in the past.


----------

